# Programming Track?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm trying to educate myself about DCC and I've been reading alot on forums, watch youtube videos, and reading other sources.

I've seen "programming track" mentioned. I've seen examples of locos being programmed on the "main" track and on a programming track. 

What is a programming track? 
What is the difference between that and your main running track?
Is it necessary?
What is the reason to have one?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

A programming track is merely a piece of track, long enough to put all the wheels of a loco on it. It is wired to the command station with two leads. It is isolated from the rest of your layout so you don't program all your locos to the same number. The programming track would be for assigning an address to a locomotive and CV29 characteristics.
Programming on the mainline is for operational changes of the loco profile, i.e. momentum, (starting up or slowing down), volume levels for sound effects etc.
You can setup a section of track that is part of your layout from programming if you can isolate it using a toggle switch for complete separation from the layout track. That way you can just drive your loco onto or off of the programming track.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

A programming track allows you to do some minor programming without disturbing the action going on for the rest of your layout. Some people simply isolate a segment of track and others have a piece of flex track nearby.

It's handy if a friend comes over and wants to run a loco on your layout. You can program his loco to a number that is not in your stable. Do you need it? In reality, no, but if you want to be able to continue normal operation while you do some other work, yes.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I am trying to make a programming track on a small section of flex track and wooden plank. 


Is it necessary to put a 1k ohm resistor in series to one rail before connecting to the dcc controller?

Just to protect the decoder in event of wrong wiring?


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

It can't hurt but that value may be too low. The only harm will be to the resistor so if it fries, put in a 10k. All you need is a little bit of loading. Normally the track itself being an imperfect conductor provides it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Lets see if I can make this clear:
You really don't need a run test resistor, if you can read and write on the programming track then the decoder is wired properly.
Using a test resistor is a very old method, most new DCC systems will shut down on a short and most new decoders have safety from short circuits built into them.

_A run test resistor is different than a resistor across the rails to "help" the program station read a Sound decoder, I just recommend someone with that issue buy a programing track booster to eliminate that problem._

Do not put a resistor in line with the programing track it will make the programming track unusable.

If you really feel you need a "safety" resistor and a good run track here is how you hook them up.

It take somewhere between 22 to 50 ohms of resistor to make a good test track resistor, make sure the resistor does not touch anything that can burn as it will get hot just testing and will fry if shorted!

_NOTE: Don't get confused by run being on top of the DPDT switch and program on the bottom, the switch's actual lever position is the opposite of the wiring, if you use a slide switch swap the two labels. _


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

WAY above my pay grade!  :dunno:


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys...

NIMT. Clear diagram...but above my paygrade too (intelligence)...

I think I better steer clear of the resistor least I should spoil my NCE powercab. 

I guess I will just put a section of flex track on a separate plank to programme my sound decoders and hope it doesn't burn...

The funny thing is my last trial to DCC my vintage Rivarossi big boy (DH123) SEEMed to turn out well, until after some minutes, after some laps around my small layout, I started seeing smoke (I was told I seem to have wrongly connected the light decoder function to the rails and also I didn't isolate the original bulb)...

So, perhaps I concluded in such circumstances, there is no way a resistor would have prevented burning the decoder Since it seems to work well initially

Sorry Dave for hijacking your thread...many apologies.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Musicwerks, the fact is that your decoder will provide enough loading on the programming track. Also, there are sometimes resettable fuses on decoders which will open during an overload condition and heal over a few minutes time. And some that burn out needing replacement of a 10c item.

Also, you can use an old, inexpensive controller like the Bachmann Ez-Command to power a segment or separate program track. You can use a Center Off DPDT switch to change between the controllers on an isolated segment near the front of your layout.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

OK, I'm still a bit confused.

Let me try this. Here would be my situation.

I currently have have a 4 x 8 DC layout and I run up to 4 locomotives.

I don't want to do sound. If I convert to DCC can I program a locomotive on my main track?

Would I have to remove all other locomotives from the track to program one?

Can I destroy anything by programming on my main track?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You can use the whole layout as a programming track if you want to.It's called "programming on the main" but then the program terminals on the command station are not used.And yes,you'd have to remove all other locos from the layout so you don't re-program them all...thus the purpose of a dedicated programming track.

Many assign a insulated portion of the layout as a prog. track,using a DPDT switch to do so.Personally,I find it a bit risky...locos move slightly while reading/programming CV's,so care has to be taken to avoid locos jumping the gap to full DCC while on the prog. track.The dedicated prog. track is safer at a very little cost in the end.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

OK. Got it. Thanks. I'm basically looking at a "once and done" programming for each locomotive and never having to reprogram any of my 4 locomtives ever again - barring unforeseen circumstances, or maybe making minor tweaks. But its not a big issue to take them all off the track if I need to reprogram one.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not all DCC command stations have a separate feed for main track and a programming track. My Digitrax DB150 does not. So all programming is on the 'main'. Which means when I set a decoder address I must have all engines off the track except the one I am programming. A solution is to make a separate programming track from the rest of my railroad and use a double throw, double pole switch to change between the main and the programming track. But if I forget to throw the switch, then oops, all the engines on the main get changed. So having separate feeds for main and programming is a good thing!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Chastise me if I'm wrong, but the way I understand the
Bachmann EZ Command system, the only time you need
have only one loco on the main when programming is
to change the 'address' from the default #3 that all
new decoders seem to have. Once each loco has an
address different from #3 they can all be on the track when
a new loco with # 3 comes in to be reprogrammed to
another address.

I would think other systems would work they same way
until you get into sound decoders or the need to tinker
with CVs which Bachmann thankfully saves us from
.
There have been many discussions on the forum
about the need for a more powerful booster when
programming Sound decoders thus a program track
would be a requirement then.


Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry but I have to disagree...CV's are all accessible to re-programming inputs no matter what the decoder's adress is.I believe you misunderstood something or Bachmann's instructions are pretty lousy and confusing.If a decoder has an open mind under adress 03,it still has with any adress.

However,what you say is still possible if you actually "lock" the decoder with the use of CV's 15&16 (Soundtraxx),then the decoder will ignore all CV changes except the reset CV.

Something I found on another forum...Digitrax PR3 programmer has a high failure rate programming sound decoders when used with the suggested power supply(12-15VDC) but does program just fine if you hop its input power to 18VDC.It is said that you don't need a booster then.I haven't personally tested this (I have a booster) but it does make sense.The PR3 can take up to 20VDC without harm.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jake

I sure don't disagree with you on the CV tinkering, but the
Bachmann controller does not use the term CV in the
way that you do. You select the loco address, and use
the Bachmann instructions to change address and also
which way is 'forward'. There's not much else that you
can do.

Nevertheless, not being a trusting soul, every time I have
do any 'programming' (I use the word only for clarity) I
do remove all my locos from the main even tho Bachmann
claims it's not necessary. I don't
have a programming track since little can be programmed.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I purchased a Spectrum 2-8-8-4 that came with a decoder (basic Lenz) that I had planned to convert to sound.Before I did,I read this so called decoder for the sake of learning and indeed there weren't many available CV's,and yet,those that were didn't allow much fine tuning.

So it's no surprise to me to learn that their command stations' programming capabilities are also very limited.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

EZ Command is apparently using the very limited “programming on the main”.

Form: http://www.dccwiki.com/Decoder_Programming#Programming_Modes

There are two primary modes of programming: Service Mode and Operations Mode. Service Mode programming requires a programming track which is isolated electrically.

Operations Mode Programming (OPS) can occur anywhere on the layout because the program instructions are directed to a decoder's address. This method is sometimes referred to as Programming on the Main or POM.
Bob


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

*programming track*

I read somewhere that in order to read the value in the Cv you would need a programming track. You would not be able to read the values on the main line or while running.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Some DCC sets can't read decoders,wether using a programming track or not.These features don't necessarily go together....


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

i am so dizzy just trying to read what has been posted here....

glad i am setting up sections of my layout for shutdown when not needed. (hidden storage tracks). just flip a switch and done. and my dcc controller has test track hookups. 
there will also be "other" old school NON computer stuff on it. :appl: :smilie_daumenpos:

going dcc cause of the bells and whistles. really cause of them fancy sound thingeys.


.


----------

